# how to copy dvd



## jazzband4ever

hey,

i was wondering if you were to copy a dvd do you need a dvd drive and a burner so you can just copy straight from the dvd or can you store it on your computer, and also if you got a dvd drive, they can read cd's too right.


----------



## Switch

Read this post:

http://www.computerforum.com/showthread.php?t=8091

You can learn more about DVD shrink, and how that whole process works


----------



## robina_80

you need a dvd rw and a software package you can store on hard drive but take louds of space


----------



## Bigshow1030

*yes*

most generally they can read cd's also too....that is correct


----------



## Switch

The only way to do a direct copy of a DVD is to use a dual-layer disc.

As far as I know, you can use DVD decrypter to remove all encryption and copyright protection from the disc to be copied, and then burn it onto a dual-layer DVD disc. 

Newegg has some good prices on dual-layer DVD+R DL media, check them out.

DVD+R Single layer is still much cheaper, about 25 to 50 cents a disc.

If anyone else knows more about this, please post, as I am not 100% sure that is how it works.


----------



## flip218

robina_80 said:
			
		

> you need a dvd rw and a software package you can store on hard drive but take louds of space




You need at least a dvd burner.  loads of space?  around 12-14GB free space.  6-8 GB to rip the original and around 4.35 for the backup ... you can just delete all files when your done to save space.

You don't really need to buy any burning programs if you don't have them already (ie. Roxio, Nero, CopyToDVD, etc ...)  You can use DVD Decrypter to burn.  Create an ISO image file w/ DVD Shrink and burn it with DVD Decrypter.



> The only way to do a direct copy of a DVD is to use a dual-layer disc.



Right now it's not worth it.  Price of dual layer media is $6-10 each.  If your doing eposidic discs, then maybe yes it's worth it.  



> As far as I know, you can use DVD decrypter to remove all encryption and copyright protection from the disc to be copied, and then burn it onto a dual-layer DVD disc.



Yes, just make sure you use DVD Decrypter in ISO mode.  ISO  Read R, then ISO Write W.  DVD Shrink will also work, just choose no compression.


----------

